
GameStop's training video on speaking to women remains ridiculous - evo_9
http://www.polygon.com/2015/2/12/8026313/gamestop-training-relic
======
duncan_bayne
Not the best headline there .... at least the way I read it, the headline
implies that their advice is currently ridiculous. The article is about an old
video.

